# Stuck Collet Dewalt 625



## ogee (Feb 8, 2005)

I was changing collets from 1/2" to 1/4" on my Dewalt 625 and didn't snap the collet into the cap nut. Now it's jambed in good and tight with the bit trapping the cap nut. I've tried WD40 & gently heating and prying with a tierod fork. No luck yet.
I looked through the manual which reminded me to always first snap the collet into the nut. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

It's time for a small puller,,take some hard wood and drill a hole in it so it will go over the bit, put a counter sink in the hard wood block slip the puller over the nut and pull it up and free..

====



ogee said:


> I was changing collets from 1/2" to 1/4" on my Dewalt 625 and didn't snap the collet into the cap nut. Now it's jambed in good and tight with the bit trapping the cap nut. I've tried WD40 & gently heating and prying with a tierod fork. No luck yet.
> I looked through the manual which reminded me to always first snap the collet into the nut. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Bill and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## BobDz (Mar 21, 2010)

I have an ELU MOF177 which is the predecessor to the Dewalt 625. I have a similar problem in that I can never, ever get the bits out easily. It is usually a MAJOR chore to try and get them out. I tried replacing the collet thinking that it is old and maybe there is some defect that is not visible to the eye. I am now wondering if perhaps, since the router is over 30 years old, that maybe the the receptacle for the collet may be deformed or something. I tried polishing it as it seemed it may have had some surface rust at some point. This machine was a hand-me-down from my father recently an he claims he never had a problem. However he doesn't admit the last time he used it either.

Do I perhaps have to change the armature so that I have new collet mating with new armature?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

B-Bob said:


> I tried replacing the collet thinking that it is old and maybe there is some defect that is not visible to the eye. I am now wondering if perhaps, since the router is over 30 years old, that maybe the the receptacle for the collet may be deformed or something.


Hi Bob

Did you also replace the collet nut at the same time? I always pair my collets to collet nuts permanently and I've rarely experienced problems like yours. My oldest Elu router is now more than 40 years old and works perfectly (same collets/nuts as the MOF177/DW625, too)

Regards

Phil


----------



## harrywc (Mar 20, 2010)

Had same problem with a 625...replaced collet and nut, still have difficulty removing bits...have given up and replaced router. But still have it hoping to resolve "someday"


----------



## firesurfer (Nov 9, 2018)

I want to explain to people reading this for the first time exactly what is happening. When changing collets NEVER put the new collet in the router first. The collet MUST be put in the nut and SNAPPED into place then into the router. If you carefully look at the collet it has a recess for the snap-ring that is inside the nut. When putting the collet in first and then the nut, then the bit, the snap-ring will sit on TOP of the collet thereby jamming it in place. It never gets a chance to fit underneath the head of the collet. The collet and nut have to be regarded as a set, and not taken apart. However, this means buying extra nuts for each collet. If you think you can remember to ALWAYS put the new collet in the nut you won't need to buy extra nuts. (I wondered why there were so many people selling nuts on EBAY) This doesn't help if you have a stuck bit now. The way I did it was to put gaffers tape on the push button that locks the shaft. Then I put a screwdriver in the slot of the collet (the closed one) and hit it with a hammer. I had to do this 2 or 3 dozen times working my way around the collet. A medium hard hit 5 or 6 times, then change slots. After a half hour, it popped out with no damage to anything.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum firesurfer. Trying to spread the slot when the collet is jammed seems counterproductive to me. I For the times I've had one jammed I either used the nut to force the bit out if the bit was big enough and if it was small enough to pass through the collet nut opening I used a pin punch to tap lightly around the exposed end of the collet. They usually free up in a minute or so.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

With the nut removed as far as you can, tap the router bit shank sideways many times and from different directions, rotating the shaft orientation between each hammer blow. Use a small hammer and a punch or other that will let you hit the bit shank without hitting the cutter surfaces of the bit to avoid damaging it. Doing this will rock the bit and collet back and forth and it will eventually pop free Be patient, as this is a slow process, but it works. DAMHIKT.

When the collet is out, use a solvent to remove every trace of penetrant and oil from the router shaft, collet, and nut. Then snap the collet into the nut before re-installing it and attempting to use the router again.

Charley


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's a diagram of the collet, nut and shaft that will help with understanding what @firesurfer explained. You can see the detent in the collet and how that would need to snap into place in the nut FIRST. Otherwise, the collet will get a death grip on the bit's shaft. Lock the collet into the nut first so the indent snaps in place, then you can add the bit. Thanks Firesurfer for the info.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mine don't want to stay snapped in and that can be where the problem lies.


----------



## firesurfer (Nov 9, 2018)

I was not trying to spread the slot, but just push straight out. I hit on the end of the closed slot. The nut was completely off because it was a straight bit. The graphic that DesertRaTom gave was pretty good except it didn't show the space for the bit in the collet. Only half of the slots go all the way to the top (the other half are on the bottom of the other slots.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

My suggestion to tap the bit shank sideways many times and from different directions is how I succeeded in getting one out. It's a slow process, but it works, and it doesn't damage anything. Don't give up yet.

Charley


----------



## pkeusem (Dec 23, 2020)

I also ran into this problem. I got a used DW625 router without the manual and did not know about snapping the collet into the nut before tightening it down. I ended up cutting a couple of 1/2" washers to slip around the bit shaft between the collet nut and the cutter, clamping the shaft lock and loosening the collet nut to raise the bit out. I have also ordered a second collet nut so I never have to deal with this again.


----------



## firesurfer (Nov 9, 2018)

pkeusem said:


> I also ran into this problem. I got a used DW625 router without the manual and did not know about snapping the collet into the nut before tightening it down. I ended up cutting a couple of 1/2" washers to slip around the bit shaft between the collet nut and the cutter, clamping the shaft lock and loosening the collet nut to raise the bit out. I have also ordered a second collet nut so I never have to deal with this again.


It wouldn't hurt to have 3 or 4 extra nuts for different bits. Just leave them as a set.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @pkeusem


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

These routers are getting pretty technical. Almost have to have a manual for every option to understand it.


----------

